# What year is this Raleigh Sports



## Jackpop (May 30, 2022)

i was given this bike recently and I’m trying to figure out what year it is. Any info would help


----------



## J-wagon (May 30, 2022)

Perhaps narrow down, if sturmey archer rear hub, 2-digit number code indicates year


----------



## bikemonkey (May 31, 2022)

It is no earlier than'72 based upon the self-adjusting brake levers. As J-Wagon stated, look for the date code on the rear hub.

The shifter looks a bit wonky, is it a Shimano type? If so, it will need to be replaced with a Sturmey-Archer shifter as the cable pull length is different.


----------



## juvela (May 31, 2022)

-----

marking on the Sturmey Archer AW rear hub will also give the month of manufacture as a single digit

guide to Raleigh serials -

theheadbadge.com

1973-74 was the first year for this transfer set

cycle's propstand is by ESGE of Germany

-----


----------



## Jackpop (May 31, 2022)

I couldn’t find any markings on rear hub other than aw.


----------



## bthoff (May 31, 2022)

The dates can sometimes be stamped in there lightly. But the mid70s is gonna be right for this bike. Best thing going on with it value wise is the Presstube Minor rack.


----------



## GTs58 (May 31, 2022)

It appears the hub has a dull spot of chrome in the center in that one shot. Hub shiner wiped out the numbers?


----------



## juvela (Jun 1, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> It appears the hub has a dull spot of chrome in the center in that one shot. Hub shiner wiped out the numbers?




-----

if wished, marking could likely be brought up to visibility with the aid of an etching solution


-----


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 1, 2022)

Based on the lack of frame braze-ons for the cables, presence of pump pegs, transfer graphics, self-adjusting brakes, late type braced chain ring (braces were removed starting later in 1973 and into 1974) my guess would be 1973.

Hub on the back may or may not help - the rim looks like a replacement, so could be just a replacement rim or could be a replacement rear wheel.


----------



## bthoff (Jun 1, 2022)

I think @SirMike1983 has it correct. For comparison, this picture is of a confirmed 1974 Raleigh Sports.


----------



## J-wagon (Jun 1, 2022)

If super curious, hub date code probly in this area


----------



## blackhawknj (Jun 1, 2022)

Curious about the Shimano trigger mounted on the left.


----------



## juvela (Jun 1, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> If super curious, hub date code probly in this area
> View attachment 1637719




-----

marking in that spot appears to be BR_...

-----


----------



## Jackpop (Jun 1, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> marking in that spot appears to be BR_...
> 
> -----




Boy you have good eyes. I’m going to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## FAB Jim the cyclist (Jul 1, 2022)

My 74 doesn't have the pulley for the shifter cable near the saddle.  My cable follows the downtube and has a pulley by the crank.  Not sure what years had the pulley by the saddle, but might help narrow down your year.  I'm guessing your shifter was a replacement.


----------

